# Elephane Bandsaw



## rogerwaskow (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi all

I have recently bought a second hand bandsaw Elephant WA 14. I have been searching the net for a manual etc to no avail. 

Can anybody help please?

Many thanks


----------



## robutacion (Jun 24, 2013)

rogerwaskow said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have recently bought a second hand bandsaw Elephant WA 14. I have been searching the net for a manual etc to no avail.
> 
> ...



14 Inch Band Saw - Yung Li Hsing

https://www.google.com.au/webhp?hl=...cp.r_qf.&fp=2ce1d42a40ec7cfc&biw=1536&bih=757

May help...???

George


----------



## hobbyist2013 (Jun 24, 2013)

Check their website. For English, you click the link on top right of the page.


----------



## rogerwaskow (Jun 24, 2013)

Many thanks you all. I have sent a few emails so am hoping that I get some answers as I am looking for the length of the blade.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 24, 2013)

Roger, on their website it said the 14inch has a 93 1/2 inch blade, here is the link in english:     14 Inch Band Saw - Yung Li Hsing


----------



## rogerwaskow (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for that but I am worried as I have an old one and this is a modern one. So I have sent them an email to see if they can tell me. Many thanks though.


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 24, 2013)

If you take a string and tape it to one of the wheels and wrap it so it goes around both wheels and touches the other end and mark it you will have the length of the blade.


----------



## hobbyist2013 (Jun 25, 2013)

Any ideas when was the band saw machine manufactured?


----------



## rogerwaskow (Jun 27, 2013)

Once again many thanks.

I have no idea when it was manufactured but it's an oldie.


----------

